# M.Minucio deinde et A. Sempronio consulibus magna vis frumenti ex Sicilia advecta, agitatumque in senatu quanti plebi daretur.



## sweetpaki75

Hey !! Bonsoir, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour une traduction en latin j'ai deja cherché le vocabulaire les cas mais j'ai des problemes pour regrouper les mots et traduire veuillez gentillement m'aidez... 

Texte Latin : Lutte de Coriolan contre la Plèbe

1.M.Minucio deinde et A. Sempronio consulibus magna vis frumenti ex Sicilia advecta, agitatumque in senatu quanti plebi daretur.

Deinde : depuis
Consulibus : le consul datif ablatif singulier
magna : grande nominatif feminin
vis : force accusatif
frumenti : blé genetif
ex Sicilia : hors de la sicile 
advecta : transporter 3°personne du singulier
agitatum : pour mettre en mouvement
in senatu : dans, en, sur, le senat ablatif
quanti : a quel prix, quel 
plebi : la plèbe datif
daretur : qu'il fut donné

J'ai une traduction pour cette phrase pas tres francaise mais j'ai de grosse difficulté je fais de mon mieux...

Il transporte la grande force du blé hors de la sicile au consul M. Linucio et A. Sempronio et pour mettre en mouvement dans le sénat a quel prix il fut donné a la plèbe.

xxx

Mercii d'avance de votre aide qui me sera precieuse !!


----------



## relativamente

Si vous traduisez vis par "force" vous n'arriverez pas a trouver le sans de ce texte.Vis signifie aussi "grande quantité".Donc, "Magna vis frumenti"=une très grande quantité de blé.


----------



## wonderment

Salut  Could someone please translate into French? Merci. 

In the consulship of Minucius and Sempronius a great quantity of grain was transported from Sicily, and it was discussed in the senate how much might be given to the plebs. 

advecta: supply est, passive 
agitatum: supply est, passive, impersonal construction, does not mean to agitate here, but to discuss
quanti: not the price, but how much (of how much)
daretur: subjunctive in indirect question


----------



## sweetpaki75

J'ai repris mon analyse avec vos modifications et j'ai aboutis a une traduction.

1.Ensuite sous le consulat de M. Minucio et de A. Sempronio une tres grande quantité de blé fut transporté hors de la Sicile, et il fut discuté au senat quel quantité devait etre donné a la plèbe.

Si la traduction ne va pas n'hésitez a me le dire et me corriger.

Mercii


----------



## wonderment

Oui! Tres bien.


----------



## Anne345

Sauf l'orthographe ! Et n'oublie pas qu'un passif impersonnel se traduit en général par on. 
1.Ensuite sous le consulat de M. Minucio et de A. Sempronio une très grande quantité de blé fut transportée hors de la Sicile, et on discuta au Sénat quelle quantité on devait être donnée donner à la plèbe.


----------



## wonderment

Merci, Anne. Moi aussi, j'apprends quelque chose.


----------

